# Contract embroidery pricing



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am still very new to the embroidery business so I really don't have a clue when it comes to any type of contract rates. I was talking with an acquaintance at a Christmas party and turns out he works for a large uniform company. He offered to give me an intro to the person that does the ordering for the embroidery done on the uniforms they contract out to businesses.

Here is my dilemma. I don't have even the faintest idea of what any type of going rates are considered standard for contract embroidery. If anyone with any knowledge could offer me their opinions it would really help me. 

What is the low range, and what is the high range for contract pricing?

I am not even sure that I could handle the work until I spoke with them and learned more about how much volume would be required. But I really don't want to even talk to them without first educating myself a little beforehand. 

Thanks in advance for any help offered.


----------



## colorondemand (Jan 21, 2007)

Contract work is still based on the number of stitches. Generally if the client is providing the shirt, we would charge on average $5.95 per shirt if under 4,000 stitches. We charge a $25 set-up if under 1 dozen pieces.


----------



## screenprinting (Sep 26, 2010)

This sounds about right. We do for 3 dollar per but must have 140 pieces or more


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You will find all kinds of "contract" price lists via Google....But the "contract" business is cut throat.....And hardly worth the effort if you are small....If you are a small operation focus on selling garments with embroidery....Not embroidery on supplied garments.....This will give you the best return on your time....


----------



## colorondemand (Jan 21, 2007)

royster13 said:


> You will find all kinds of "contract" price lists via Google....But the "contract" business is cut throat.....And hardly worth the effort if you are small....If you are a small operation focus on selling garments with embroidery....Not embroidery on supplied garments.....This will give you the best return on your time....


I agree, and having said that, this entire business, screen printing and embroidery is over saturated and commoditized. Every job we do, every job we quote on, is cut-throat. I took my wife's car to be serviced yesterday and by the time they found all the other stuff that needed monetary attention, I was out over $500. Now that's prying at my children's Christmas fund.

Would it not be nice if we had our customers by the cahoonas like that? I can't imagine...


----------



## varsityink (Jul 29, 2009)

Depends on where ur located, Carolina Printworks has a good price list, but their digitizing is terrible. I recomment Cool Digitizing. Flawless, and tight every time. A lot of stitches, but it looks damn good.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you all for your advice.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

royster13 said:


> You will find all kinds of "contract" price lists via Google....But the "contract" business is cut throat.....And hardly worth the effort if you are small....If you are a small operation focus on selling garments with embroidery....Not embroidery on supplied garments.....This will give you the best return on your time....


 
Thanks, yes that is the original plan, and I probably will not pursue this aggressively. But if I could maybe wok out some type of deal for small jobs for them, or overflow it might help give me some extra profit.

Let me ask this from anyone who has done contract work. When they supply the uniforms is there a standard to go buy for damaged goods? Say for example they supply two or three dozen shirts. If I would damage one, at what point to they supply a extra for spoilage? I have read people mention spoilage, but I don't really understand how it works. What is the general rules for that?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you think you can make a profit doing small contract jobs, I think you are mistaken.....The clients will be PITAs that take you away from other retail work.....As far as spoilage, you can ask the clients to supply you with replacement garments, however, if you mess up and want to keep the work you will have to replace these on your own....So that cuts deep into any profit....As far as prices, you do not need to know what to charge as your clients will mostly tell you.....And most often it will be less than the last folks they ran off....

If you want to have a profitable business, you have to go out and sell.....And sometimes that means taking a potential clients design, getting it digitized and giving away a free garment.....You can stock up on closeouts when you see them.....1 good retail client is worth more than 10 contract clients...


----------

